# Bang for buck. 37"-42" HDTV; $900-1100



## Turgun (May 20, 2010)

Hi all!
This is my first post here - hope I'm doing it right...

I am shopping for a 37-42 inch (my first) HDTV. 
I'm mostly aiming to use it as a big monitor for my new "gaming" PC due to my apartment layout. (I intend to try out the HDMI connectivity).
My prize range is at let's say ~ $900 - $1100.

Generally this would be a serious investment for my budget, so I am looking for best possible quality and sturdiness (long lasting moderate use with preservation of image quality and unit functionality).

Unlike most of you here, I am in Europe, but I presume any recommendations would be more or less universal.

So, any recommendations - broad or specific (for a brand, technology, etc.) would be more then welcome!

Thank you in advance and happy holidays to all!


----------



## JohnJSmith (Apr 25, 2010)

I bought a Samsung LN52A650 LCD in 2008 after seeing them in two friends' homes. Every once in a while I think "surely technology has advanced" and go browse new TVs to see if there's something better looking. So far I haven't found anything. You could get a used or refurbished LN40A650 (the 40 inch model) well under your budget (e.g. http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-LN40A650-40-Inch-1080p-120Hz/dp/B0014175NE) and have the same or better picture quality than anything else you'll find new.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can get a much better quality Plasma for that price than LCD so look at that befor you go and buy. The only drawback to Plasmas is if you use it for gaming or like to brows the internet, burn in is still an issue but for image quality there is nothing better for the price.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think I'd suggest a VIERA 42" Class U30 Series LCD. Price is ~$650. It uses an IPS Alpha Panel which delivers excellent wide angle viewing and a higher moving picture resolution during fast action scenes that should do well with PC gaming.


----------



## Turgun (May 20, 2010)

Thank you, guys for the suggestions!
John, I was thinking Samsung, but unfortunately during my research so far I have a couple of people complaining about coverage of Samsung warranties locally for Bulgaria (my home country)...
Tony, burn in is an big issue for me since I am browsing a lot and I'm also a bit distracted in general - leaving my PC on for extended periods while I'm AFK
Mark - unfortunately I can't seem to find the U30 in stores locally, but I'll keep looking!

Thanks again, guys and to all - keep it coming!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Which Panasonic models are available? I think most of the new Panasonic models do have the IPS panel. The picture quality is pretty good for the price.


----------

